
Routing Traveling Salesmen on Random Graphs Using Reinforcement Learning - hrzn
https://medium.com/unit8-machine-learning-publication/routing-traveling-salesmen-on-random-graphs-using-reinforcement-learning-in-pytorch-7378e4814980
======
MasterScrat
If you are interested in this kind of problems, I encourage you to check out
the Flatland competition: [https://www.aicrowd.com/challenges/flatland-
challenge](https://www.aicrowd.com/challenges/flatland-challenge)

The idea is to optimize the scheduling of Swiss trains, using either
operations research (OR) or reinforcement learning (RL).

Currently, they only use OR, however as the scale of the network and the
number of trains keeps growing, the hypothesis is that RL may soon provide
better approaches - they won't necessarily be globally optimal, but they will
be good enough, and faster to re-calculate if something goes wrong.

The competition is currently in-between rounds but it will re-open soon. The
idea is to keep it running "forever" as a long-term OR vs RL benchmark.

Disclaimer: I am currently affiliated with AIcrowd.

